# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Dubrovačko rodilište (III dio)

## maaja

Bok Dubrovkinje, malo svratih i do vas   :Kiss:  

Zanima me da li je u du. rodilištu epiduralna uobičajena procedura? Prijateljica mi treba tamo roditi krajem 2. mj. pa ju zanima jer bi ona volila prirodan porod. 
Hvala i   :Kiss:   vašim slatkim mališanima

----------


## Tea

> Bok *Dubrovkinje*, malo svratih i do vas   
> 
> Zanima me da li je u du. rodilištu epiduralna uobičajena procedura? Prijateljica mi treba tamo roditi krajem 2. mj. pa ju zanima jer bi ona volila prirodan porod. 
> Hvala i    vašim slatkim mališanima


vau   :Klap:  


koliko ja znam, ne! mislim da se može dobiti samo jedna epi. DNEVNO na zahtijev i to 500 kn! (zadnje što ja znam) ali ima freškijih od mene pa će ti one siguno znati bolje odgovoriti!

----------


## mama marela

Sorry,ne mogu ti pomoći, ja sam "petplaćena" na carski   :Laughing:   ali osobno dok sam bila u rodilištu tijekom "razmjene iskustava"  :Smile:   nisam čula da neka dobila epiduralnu.

----------


## mama marela

> Više me vaše oči neće čitati na rodinom forumu.


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Maret@

> Bok Dubrovkinje, malo svratih i do vas   
> 
> Zanima me da li je u du. rodilištu epiduralna uobičajena procedura? Prijateljica mi treba tamo roditi krajem 2. mj. pa ju zanima jer bi ona volila prirodan porod. 
> Hvala i    vašim slatkim mališanima


Sorry niti ja ne znam...moj termin je tek 05.05. a do tada će tvoja prijatlejica biti već upoznata s tim. No trudnički tečaj počinje idući tjedan pa možda nešto čujem, pitam i javim ti...

----------


## maaja

Hvala vam; nadajmo se da ju nitko neće na ništa prisiljavati.  :Smile:  
A što se tiče plana poroda, može li se donijeti? Kako liječnici reagiraju ako doneseš? (oprostite na toliko pitanja   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Tea

minići ti je zadnja rodila, pa možda da nju pitaš. ona ima super iskustva, najfreškija što se tiće prirodnih poroda!

----------


## maaja

Hvala svima. Danas je zvala u bolnicu pa joj nitko nije znao odgovoriti za plan poroda pa će ponovno probati sutra.
U svakom slučaju, hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## maaja

Ja sam inače rodila u Ri. i pošto poto sam htjela epi. (ne znam ni sama zašto   :Nope:    sad mi je tako drago da mi nisu htjeli dati  :Smile:  ) a ako opet budem rađala nema šanse,ta bol je prekrasna   :Grin:  

Tako mi je i prijateljica htjela epi. pa sam ju odgovorila a sad ju je strah da je ne bi prisiljavali   :Laughing:     Čula sam od dvije mame da je Du. rodilište dobro što se tiče primalja ali da su dr. katastrofa....

Nadam se da nisu svi takvi i želim svima lijep porod  :Love:

----------


## mama marela

> A što se tiče plana poroda, može li se donijeti? Kako liječnici reagiraju ako doneseš? (oprostite na toliko pitanja   )


 Negdi na 2. str. ovog topica Pčelica Mara je pisala o tome da ga je donijela pa probaj nju kontaktirati.

----------


## minići

Da, Pčelica Mara je donjela plan poroda i kaže da su se svega pridržavali. Moje iskustvot ti možda neće puno pomoći jer sam ja došla u rađaonu pred samo tiskanje, tako da nije bilo nikakvih intervencija. Tako je isto bilo i drugi put. Žene na odjelu su bile zadovoljne , ali opet je pitanje što su one očekivale od poroda, prirodni ili "samo da što prije prođe". Svakako, nema pritužbi na babice, a i dr su uglavnom super, osim dr Kra...kod njega ni plan poroda ne pali. Ja bi ti savjetovala da inzistiraš na onome što želiš, ukoliko sve bude ok. I nemoj žuriti u rodilište. 
Što se tiče epiduralne, nije baš da je vole i sigurno je ne davaju osim ako žena to sama traži.

----------


## Tea

> dr Kra...kod njega ni plan poroda ne pali


aaaaa kod njega pali nešto drugo (otočanke su mu mile   :Grin:  )  :Laughing:  al one čim idu k njemu nemaju planove   :Laughing:

----------


## maaja

> minići prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dr Kra...kod njega ni plan poroda ne pali
> 
> 
> aaaaa kod njega pali nešto drugo (otočanke su mu mile   )  al one čim idu k njemu nemaju planove


Paaa, prijateljica je otočanka (s Paga), možda i nju bude simpatizirao   :Grin:    Možda on preferira Mljet, Elafitke otoke i Korčulu ali i Pag je otok   :Laughing:  

Hvala cure, proslijedit ću joj sve info   :Kiss:

----------


## maaja

Elafitke-Elafitske   :Smile:

----------


## minići

Možda su one njemu mile, ali bježe od njega ko od vraga. Ne znam ko može podnjeti njegove preglede i glupe komentare. Ponaša se kao da su žene krave, i to im ponekad i  govori. "Najdraže" su mu one koje dobiju "previše" kila, i za njih ne bira riječi. Sve u svemu, čudim se da ga još nijedna nije tužila. Da je meni tako nešto rekao, sigurno bi moj muž malo "popričao" s njim. Koliko se drugi trude na tom odjelu, toliko on sve kvari. Ruga se u viziti i razgovara sa ženema kao da su maloumne. STRAŠNO! Ne znam zašto je uopće došao u ovu bolnicu  :Evil or Very Mad:  , bolje bi bilo da je ostao u saboru.

----------


## Tea

meni je najbolje kako se šepurio kroz vizite kao da je on šef nad šefovima ne odjela nego bolnice, a kraj njega dr. B. (šef) i onako povučeno stoji i gleda.  :/

----------


## maaja

> Možda su one njemu mile, ali bježe od njega ko od vraga. Ne znam ko može podnjeti njegove preglede i glupe komentare. Ponaša se kao da su žene krave, i to im ponekad i  govori. "Najdraže" su mu one koje dobiju "previše" kila, i za njih ne bira riječi. Sve u svemu, čudim se da ga još nijedna nije tužila. Da je meni tako nešto rekao, sigurno bi moj muž malo "popričao" s njim. Koliko se drugi trude na tom odjelu, toliko on sve kvari. Ruga se u viziti i razgovara sa ženema kao da su maloumne. STRAŠNO! Ne znam zašto je uopće došao u ovu bolnicu  , bolje bi bilo da je ostao u saboru.


 :?  :?  :shock:  :shock:   Užas!!

----------


## Maret@

> Možda su one njemu mile, ali bježe od njega ko od vraga. Ne znam ko može podnjeti njegove preglede i glupe komentare. Ponaša se kao da su žene krave, i to im ponekad i  govori. "Najdraže" su mu one koje dobiju "previše" kila, i za njih ne bira riječi. Sve u svemu, čudim se da ga još nijedna nije tužila. Da je meni tako nešto rekao, sigurno bi moj muž malo "popričao" s njim. Koliko se drugi trude na tom odjelu, toliko on sve kvari. Ruga se u viziti i razgovara sa ženema kao da su maloumne. STRAŠNO! Ne znam zašto je uopće došao u ovu bolnicu  , bolje bi bilo da je ostao u saboru.


Ajme grozno...neće li se dr.K opet odseliti do sabora...znači pored toga što se moram pripremati za porod moram se pripremati i na takvog kretena. Ccc nadam se da ga en bude tamo upetom mjesecu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## minići

Ma ne bojte se! Jednostavno zamolite vašeg dr da vam dođe na porod ako dotični Kr bude dežuran. Onda se neće petljati. Dežurstva su vam dostupna na internetskoj str Opće bolnice Dbk.

----------


## Maret@

Evo sinoć održan trudnički tečaj u OB Dubrovnik. V.med.ses Suzana i Sabina zaista su nas lijepo dočekale, održale jedno mirno predavanje, susretljive, u svakom slučaju tečaj je počeo sa peticom   :Smile:  . Od ove godine se uvode velike promjene u Du rodilištu, i oni svi se pripremaju na to. Netko gore je pitao za epiduralnu, po zahtjevu rodilje epiduralna se može dobiti no uz obvezne konzultacije sa svojim ginom prije poroda, dakle potrebno najaviti i znati da vi sami preuzimati rizik na sebe. No naravno nitko, ama baš nitko vas ne može prisliti na epiduralno. Možete zatjevati i poptisati da rodite bez epiziotomije, ali isto snosite rizik ako puknete krivo. Dakle rooming in, beba je na prsima prvih sat vremena nakon poroda, obvezno doji, otac može prerezati pipčanu vrpcu, propagiraju dojenje, u ostatku godine će nastojati uvesti i nove metode rađanja poput kade i dr...

----------


## Tea

> Evo sinoć održan trudnički tečaj u OB Dubrovnik. V.med.ses Suzana i Sabina zaista su nas lijepo dočekale, održale jedno mirno predavanje, susretljive, u svakom slučaju tečaj je počeo sa peticom   . Od ove godine se uvode velike promjene u Du rodilištu, i oni svi se pripremaju na to. Netko gore je pitao za epiduralnu, po zahtjevu rodilje epiduralna se može dobiti no uz obvezne konzultacije sa svojim ginom prije poroda, dakle potrebno najaviti i znati da vi sami preuzimati rizik na sebe. No naravno nitko, ama baš nitko vas ne može prisliti na epiduralno. Možete zatjevati i poptisati da rodite bez epiziotomije, ali isto snosite rizik ako puknete krivo. Dakle rooming in, beba je na prsima prvih sat vremena nakon poroda, obvezno doji, otac može prerezati pipčanu vrpcu, propagiraju dojenje, u ostatku godine će nastojati uvesti i nove metode rađanja poput kade i dr...


 :D   :Klap:

----------


## printemps

:D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sis

:D 
Živi bili pa vidjeli

----------


## anitalu

Mene zanima jedna stvar. Svi pričaju o "svom doktoru". Moj doktor je u ambulanti i nemam drugog osim njega pa me zanima kako se priskrbi koji. Šalim se, dobila sam inf. da je dobro da imaš svog doca. u bolnici koji te onda i porodi. Dakle koji je proces? Ideš k njemu na kontrole u bolnicu ili što?

----------


## mama marela

"Tvoj" doktor je onaj koji te primi u bolnicu/rađaonu, taj te i vodi cijelo vrijeme. Ja sam zvala dr.Ivanišina i dogovorila snjim pregled i prijem u bolnicu a time i carski kad je došlo vrijeme za to i tako oba puta.

----------


## anitalu

Meni je isto on nekako ostavio najbolji dojam no kako ja idem onda kad krene nemam baš puno izbora. A baš bi recimo voljela da mi on bude na porodu

----------


## sretna mama dbk

:Bye:  

ja sam rodila u 9. mjesecu u dubrovačkom rodilištu, ne nosim baš lijepa iskustva, al o tom drugom prilikom. 
moju je trudnoću vodio dr. Bačić ( ne znam smijem li pisati puno prezime jer sam primjetila da svi pišete skraćeno?). nekako sam navikla na njega, i bio mi je super pa sam se raspitivala je li moguće da mi on bude na porodu, odnosno da ga zovem kad krene, pa su mi rekli da je moguće ako platim ( koliko nemam pojma), ali kao da za to nema potrebe jer su svi dobri i stručni  :/ . možeš si mislit.
tako da na kraju nisam ništa platila, nego sam "potrefila" dr. Miovića, a kasnije (pošto su me više od 10 sati držali na dripu ) i dr. Matuško.
tako da ako netko želi da mu određeni doktor bude na porodu, mislim da se uz "mali znak pažnje" možete s dotičnim dogovoriti.

----------


## Felix

a taj "mali znak paznje" se zove MITO i kaznjiv je zakonom.  :Mad:  

dok god podrzavamo i odrzavamo na zivotu mito i korupciju kao normalne i uobicajene, zdravstvo ce nam biti u ovakvoj komi i rasulu i i dalje ce pacijent biti na samom dnu bolnicke hijerarhijske ljestvice. sve ce drugo biti vaznije od pacijenata, trudnica, rodilja i djece, od komfora medicinskog osoblja do pravila bolnice i tehnoloske opreme. ako imas neku posebnu zelju ili samo zelis da se prema tebi ponasaju kao da si covjek - plati.  :Mad:  

osim toga, niti je mito garancija da ce s porodom biti sve u redu, niti je garancija da ce doticni lijecnik uopce doci.

sukladno s pravilima foruma, molim da se o zakonom zabranjenim postupcima ne raspravlja na nacin da ih se potice ili opravdava.

----------


## sretna mama dbk

nije mi bila namjera poticati mito  :shock:, samo sam prenijela što su mi rekli, a ako si ti tako shvatila, onda se ispričavam.
niti sam u mogućnosti, niti odobravam mito. 
mada bi u jednom trenutku bila dala sve što imam da se gospođe babice i gospoda doktori odnose prema meni kao prema ČOVJEKU.

----------


## ivarica

> mada bi u jednom trenutku bila dala sve što imam da se gospođe babice i gospoda doktori odnose prema meni kao prema ČOVJEKU.


a odnosili su se kao prema ZENI   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Prvo, čestitke svim novim mamama i dobrodošlica našim malim   :Saint:  !   :Kiss:  
I super za pozitivne promjene u našem rodilištu! Jedva čekam kad ću opet!
Vidim, spominjali ste opet moj plan poroda - da, donijela sam ga (i opet bi i ću) i sve 5.
Ja vam savjetujem da tijekom trudnoće odete barem na jedan pregled na Medarevo i upoznate se malo sa atmosferom tamo. Mi smo "svog" doktora (nažalost) izabrali ranije, dok smo imali nekih problemčića oko začeća, a on nam je bio stvarno divan. Iako, iskreno mislim da su manje više svi dr. tamo skroz OK (uz poznatu iznimku dr. K.). 
I da, "naš" dr. nam je rekao da će doći na porod, dao br. mobitela i bio na raspolaganju i preko godišnjeg i nije tražio nikakav znak pažnje.

----------


## sretna mama dbk

> I da, "naš" dr. nam je rekao da će doći na porod, dao br. mobitela i bio na raspolaganju i preko godišnjeg i nije tražio nikakav znak pažnje.


svaka čast! ja sam dobila naputak od jedne sestre za taj "znak pažnje".  lijepo je i ohrabrujuće čuti da se u moru, uglavnom strvinara doktora nađe i koji pošteni.

----------


## Felix

sve ok, sretna mama!  :Smile:  
samo moram na vrijeme reci da se topic ne bi oteo kontroli  :Smile:

----------


## Maret@

I "moj" doc je u domu zdravlja tako da ću ići roditi u neznanju tko će me primiti u bolnici. Netko je spomenuo da niti jedan doc nije garancija da će sve ok proći i toga sam sasvim svjesna, no malo ljubaznosti od njih samih neće biti na odmet. Nije lako niti njima znam, ali za nas majke su to ipak trenuci kada se borimo za jedan mali život a isto tako i svoj sopstveni, pa vjerujem da su i doc i babica na našoj strani. Lakše je vjerovati u bolje   :Smile:  
Večeras predavanja drži dr.Bačić, zbog samog upoznavanja procedure poroda, rađaone, s ciljem olakašanja samoj sabi pa na kraju krajeva i upoznavanja s docom i babicama sam upisala tečaj.

----------


## zrinka

dobili ste titulu rodfiliste prijatelj djeteta 
cestitam!  :D 

javite kakva je praksa nakon dobivanja titule glede dojenja, i slicno

----------


## sretna mama dbk

ja mislim da smo i imali tu titulu  :?  znam da je u 11. mjesecu dolazila neka komisija, vjerovatno zato i da su tad zabranjene bočice, samo grudi i ožica.
 kad sam ja rodila, u 9. mj. dijete sam odmah dobila na prsa i više se nismo odvajale, osim za kupanje i pregled pedijatra. bočica je bilo, bile su na onom pultu, nekoliko su mama ukorili zbog duda varalica. toliko znam.

----------


## zrinka

imali pa izgubili
sve zbog sretne bebe a i praksa se vratila na staro

sad je opet krenula akcija ponovnog ocjenjivanja
pa ste opet dobili titulu

----------


## sretna mama dbk

:Embarassed:   nisam imala pojma.

----------


## ivarica

> ja mislim da smo i imali tu titulu  :?


zrinka ti je krivo odgovorila, dubrovnik NIKAD nije imao titulu BFHI, 15 rodilista je imalo, dbk nije bio medju njima

ali u sijecnju je postao 4. rodiliste u hr s titulom   :Smile:

----------


## Tea

ja sam isto mislila da je imao!  :/ 

znam da odjel pedijatrije ima tu titulu jer sam vidila onu plavu tablu na ulazu, al bila sam uvjerena i za rodilište. 
sječam se da je u svakoj sobi bio papir na zidu od unicefa o dobrobiti dojenja, ne korištenja duda, i još neke stvari (više se ne sječam što još) pa sam po tome mislila da je imao titulu   :Grin:  

u svakom slučaju SUPER  :D

----------


## Asimon

ajme super za BFHI!  :D 

a što, ne dijele više Sretnu bebu? Ja sam je u 10. mjesecu dobila! 
Minići, mama marela, jeste li je vi dobile?

----------


## ivarica

minici nije dobila sb, ona je bila u rodilistu taman kad i ekipa od ocjenjivanja   :Grin:  

ne, sb se vise ne dijeli u dbk

----------


## ivarica

> znam da odjel pedijatrije ima tu titulu jer sam vidila onu plavu tablu na ulazu, al bila sam uvjerena i za rodilište.


to su razlicite titule ali slicnih imena pa zbunjuju

jednu provodi unicef, ovu BFHI i cilj joj je omoguciti uspjesno dojenje u rodilistu, dok je drugu pokrenuo unicef iu suradnji sa drustvom nasa djeca i provodi je organizacijski odbor akcije Za osmijeh djeteta u bolnici pod vodstvom drustva nasa djeca - ima za cilj humanizaciju uvjeta bolnickog lijecenja djece - pacijenata - znaci ostanak u bolnici iskljucivo kad je neophodno, sto kraci boravak u bolnici, uz roditelje itd
http://www.savez-dnd.hr/step.jsp?page=6253

----------


## sretna mama dbk

> ajme super za BFHI!  :D 
> 
> a što, ne dijele više Sretnu bebu? Ja sam je u 10. mjesecu dobila! 
> Minići, mama marela, jeste li je vi dobile?


moja je nevjesta nije dobila, a rodila je u 11. mjesecu, tad su izbacili i bočice.

----------


## mama marela

I ja sam mislila da je već imalo tu titulu  :Grin:  
Nisam dobila paket sretna beba, a znam da je komisija trebala doći jer su pričali o tome dok sam bila u rodilištu,a i čistačice su donijele one vrećice za prljave uloške.  :Grin:

----------


## cibero

Mislim da vrećice za šporke uloške nisu uvjet za BFHI. Vrečice se odavno dijele ( sigurno prije 6 godina) ali neke žene baš i ne znaju čemu služe. Ali komisija valjda ocjenjuje rodilište a ne urednost žena.

----------


## minići

Istina je. Nisam dobila paket Sretna beba, a nisu ni ostale rodilje. Neke su pitale za njega, navodno radi knjižice , ali su im dali UNICEFovu knjižicu ( ne znam kako se zove). *mama Marela*, vjerojatno smo bile u isto vrijeme u rodilištu. Ja sam tri puta rodila i svaki put su čistačice dijelile vrečice za prljave uloške. Ne znam zašto misliš da se to dijelilo radi komisije?

----------


## mama marela

Eto, usput spomenila, nisam mislila da će izazvati neku reakcilu ali ruku na srce, tada sam ih jedino vidila.
minići,na avataru vidiš kad sam ja bila, a ti? Možda i jesmo...  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

komisija SIGURNO ne gleda niti stigne vidjeti vrecice za uloske   :Laughing:  
nadam se da nisu trosili energiju na takve stvari

----------


## mama marela

Ko što rekoh-usputna opaska koja je trebala vući na šalu.Očito neuspjelu  :Sad:

----------


## Moo

Evo da se ja malo osvrnem sa novijim iskustvima. Prvo dijete sam rodila u rodilištu Dubrovnik. Prešla sam termin, pa sam svaka dva dana dolazila na ctg. Nema gužvi, malo se čeka, dvije sestre koje zaprimaju su dosta ljubazne. Uglavnom sam bila svaki put kod drugog doktora. Mislil da imaju kronični manjak ginekologa i dosta ih dolaze kao vanjski suradnici. Meni su bili Perkov, Becic, Zadro i Ivanisin. Za Ivanisina posebno imam rijeci hvale, kao i za doktora Perkova. Samo je steta jer Ivanisin dezura par puta mjesecno, a Perkov dolazi na par mjeseci iz Pule i onda se vraca natrag. 
Porod je prosao u redu, babice Matea i Arijana su bile divne i pune razumijevanja i jako sam im zahvalna na tomu. Ono sto mi je najvise smetalo je odnos sestara sa odjela prema rodiljama. Ono sto je njima svakodnevnica, zenama koje su tamo svakako nije. Ne mogu se nacuditi manjku empatije i suosjećanja. Mozda su dvije sestre bile stvarno kako treba, sve ostale odradjuju svoj posao po nekoj spagi bez imalo topline i strpljenja za majke, naročito prvorotkinje koje imaju toliko pitanja i strahova, pogotovo one majke kojima je dijete iz nekog razloga bilo na neonatologiji. Ako ste bahati i bezobrazni, dobit cete sto zelite, a ako niste nitko vas nece previše dozivljavat.
Eto toliko od mene!

----------


## Indi

*U nedjelju 21. svibnja 2017., od 16 do 18 sati, u javnoj garaži stambeno-poslovnog naselja „Dvori Lapad” u Uvali Lapad, u Dubrovniku, udruga RODA − Roditelji u akciji organizira besplatan pregled autosjedalica.* 
*
Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u sudaru do 70%, a rizik od ozbiljne ozljede za više od 90%, no samo ako se pravilno koriste.* 
*
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i 20%, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri udruge RODA ovakvim pregledima nastoje povećati. 
 Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, roditelji, koji dolaze na pregled, trebaju sa sobom donijeti, ako je to moguće, upute proizvođača sjedalice te doći s djetetom koje se u njoj vozi.* 
*
Osim samoga pregleda, Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima, i ostalim vozačima/icama, dijelit će savjete i informacije o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i sve trudnice sa svojim partnerima u slučaju da im je potreban savjet u odabiru prve autosjedalice. 

 Roditelje, koji žele obaviti pregled, molimo da svoj dolazak najave na broj telefona 098 911 7993 i rezerviraju termin kako bismo na taj način izbjegli duža čekanja.* No, rado ćemo pregledati i one koji se nađu u prolazu, samo ih u tom slučaju molimo za strpljenje. 

*
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našoj Facebook stranici - RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji -* http://www.roda.hr./

  .

----------


## Indi

*BESPLATNI PREGLED AUTOSJEDALICA U DUBROVNIKU*
 


  U subotu *9. rujna 2017.* od 9 do 12 sati na parkiralištu Auto-Dubrovnik d.d.,Od sv. Mihajla 3, udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji u suradnji s Auto-Dubrovnik d.d. organizira *besplatan pregled autosjedalica*.
Pregled prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li *pravilno postavili autosjedalicu* u svoje vozilo i *smještaju li pravilno svoje dijete* u nju. Naime, autosjedalice *smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta* u sudaru do 70%, a rizik od ozbiljne ozljede za više od 90%, no *samo ako se pravilno koriste* te ako odgovaraju fizičkom razvoju djeteta.
Međutim, u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između *10% i 20%*, a to je brojka koju volonterke i volonteri udruge RODA ovakvim pregledima nastoje *povećati*.
Kako bi savjeti o pravilnoj upotrebi autosjedalica bili što učinkovitiji, roditelji, koji dolaze na pregled, trebaju sa sobom donijeti, ako je to moguće, *upute proizvođača sjedalice* te doći s djetetom koje se u njoj vozi.
Rodini savjetnici i savjetnice za autosjedalice roditeljima, ali i ostalim vozačima/icama, dijelit će i *savjete i informacije* o važnosti i pravilnom korištenju autosjedalica te odgovarati na sva pitanja. Pozvane su i *sve trudnice* sa svojim partnerima, ako im je  potreban savjet na što obratiti pozornost pri kupnje prve autosjedalice.
  Roditelje, koji žele obaviti pregled, molimo da svoj dolazak najave na broj telefona *098 911 7993* i rezerviraju termin kako bismo na taj način izbjegli duža čekanja. No, rado ćemo pregledati i one koji se nađu u prolazu, samo ih u tom slučaju molimo za strpljenje.
  Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama RODA Dubrovnik, službenim stranicama udruge RODA – Roditelji u akciji (www.roda.hr), te na Facebook grupi „Rodini savjeti o autosjedalica”. 
  Srdačno,
članice udruge RODA – Roditelji u akciji

----------


## marusha99

Da li se u našoj bolnici još uvijek dava drip ko "po traci" da porod bude brže gotov, ili su sad malo popustili u forsiranju istog? Ja kad sam rodila prvo prije 5godina nisam ga dobila, odmah sam rekla da ne želim iako je doktor K...k gunđao stalno zašto mi ga ne daju (a bila sam JEDINA trudnica taj dan i večer) pa ne znam je li se išta promijenilo vezano za to..? Sad me ubrzo čeka 2.porod pa da se pripremim

----------


## Indi

*Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu i Mala škola dojenja*  Sljedeći  tjedan udruga  RODA  - Roditelji u akciji održat će dvije radionice za trudnice i njihove partnere. 
  U *ponedjeljak  18. prosinca 2017. u 16.30 sati,* u prostorijama *hotela Lero* *u**Dubrovniku**,*održat će se *Rodina radionica o trudnoći i porodu*.  Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.  Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelica širi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.

*U utorak 19. prosinca 2017. u 16.30 sati,*u prostorijama* hotela Lero* *u**Dubrovniku* održat će se radionica o dojenju.  Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata.  Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a pozvane su trudnice i njihovi partneri. 

*Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite* na telefon: *091 517 66 35.*
*Možete se prijaviti i* puteme-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr  ili naših Facebook stranica *RODA Dubrovnik*.
Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www.roda.hr.
Radionice su besplatne.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## Smajlich

Ima li friških iskustava? Kakvo je stanje s doktorima, osobljem opcenito?

----------


## Smajlich

Nitko?

----------


## Bojana_

nemam osobnog iskustva ali poznanica je nedavno rodila u dubrovackom rodilistu, koliko sam shvatila vodila je trudnocu privatno kod lijecnika koji povremeno dolazi i raditi u bolnicu jer nedostaje lijecnika  :Smile:

----------


## Smajlich

> nemam osobnog iskustva ali poznanica je nedavno rodila u dubrovackom rodilistu, koliko sam shvatila vodila je trudnocu privatno kod lijecnika koji povremeno dolazi i raditi u bolnicu jer nedostaje lijecnika


 Nedostaje ih, da...ali nemam puno izbora.

----------


## Newmommy

Privatno kod liječnika koji povremeno dolazi??? Da čula sam da neki liječnici koji povremeno dolaze iz Rijeke doslovno traže novac za ono za što su i preplačeni. Kumina prijateljica je imala jako loših iskustava s tom dvojicom koji su je oblijetali i doslovno tražili da ih muž dođe "posjetiti" i ispričali mu priču o spašavanju života iako je porod bio skroz ok bez komplikacija i doslovno ništa nisu napravili. Inaće naših liječnika nema dovoljno ali liječnika uvijek ima u bolnici i u ambulanti. Na zadnjem pregledu čak ih je troje bilo u ambulanti i čekali su red kad će koji uskočiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Newmommy

Ne brini, ima osoblja, koliko sam čula od jedne prijateljice ima dosta mladih primalja a ima i liječnika, ne baš naših ali ima ih.

----------


## Smajlich

> Ne brini, ima osoblja, koliko sam čula od jedne prijateljice ima dosta mladih primalja a ima i liječnika, ne baš naših ali ima ih.


 Sasvim mi je svejedno odakle su, bitno da ih ima.

----------

